# FLOODED TESLA'S EXPLODING ALL OVER FLORIDA !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not only USELESS FOR EVACUATING A HURRICANE . . .
THEY ARE ALSO A HAZARD WHEN LEFT BEHIND !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It is OBVIOUS . . . THIS ENTIRE " ELECTRIC CAR " IDEA WAS NOT THOUGHT THROUGH.

WHEN DOES CALIFORNIA PLAN TO BAN GASOLINE ?









The " FUTURE" IS NOW !










Too Hot - FLAMES.
TOO WET - FLAMES.
ACCIDENT- FLAMES.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> WHEN DOES CALIFORNIA PLAN TO BAN GASOLINE ?


About the same time they run out of water to drink,
and to put out fires. 🤡


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 680463


Ha Ha


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If you pay attention, the Chinese cars exploding story was written by “Rohit”… now you know why you are always being put on a two minute hold… lol


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is certainly a huge problem for EVs, or at least Teslas. One note. The team at Munro Associates just did a teardown of the new Tesla battery composed of 4680 cells (46mm x 80mm). The entire battery is encased in layers of "structural adhesive" that makes the teardown almost impossible. I suspect that this adhesive is designed to seal the battery from external liquids, not to mention the entire structure is probably configured to mitigate thermal runaway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> This is certainly a huge problem for EVs, or at least Teslas. One note. The team at Munro Associates just did a teardown of the new Tesla battery composed of 4680 cells (46mm x 80mm). The entire battery is encased in layers of "structural adhesive" that makes the teardown almost impossible. I suspect that this adhesive is designed to seal the battery from external liquids, not to mention the entire structure is probably configured to mitigate thermal runaway.


And make it nearly impossible to replace dead cells .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"Explosions! Overpowering. Over the competition I'm towering...." -- LL Cool J, Mama Said Knock You Out


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hydrogen tanks would've be fine.

Maybe Toyota was right all along.

Sorry, tesla owners. : (


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Fake news.



https://cleantechnica.com/2022/10/07/florida-state-fire-marshal-tells-crazy-lie-about-evs/


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Thought Hybrids were safer, but there are mixed numbers showing they're the worst. No clue where Luxembourg is until Google somewhere between France & Germany.

The statistics available in Luxembourg are not as detailed as those in the United States. According to the Grand Ducal Fire and Rescue Corps (CGDIS),
317 cars caught fire or had an overheated engine in the last two and a half years.
In 177 cases, it is unknown whether the vehicles were petrol-powered, electric, or hybrid.
*136 *of these cars had a *combustion engine*, compared to *three electric* vehicles and *one hybrid* vehicle that caught fire within the same time period.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So, at this point do we know exactly how many drowned Teslas have caught fire? Was the fire marshal exaggerating?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> So, at this point do we know exactly how many drowned Teslas have caught fire? Was the fire marshal exaggerating?


Zero. None. It is fake news. Also the claimant is not a trained firefighter, he is the State’s Chief Financial Officer. 

https://cleantechnica.com/2022/10/07/florida-state-fire-marshal-tells-crazy-lie-about-evs/


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

varginflugel said:


> EVs are not progress, its just capitalism and corporations trying to sell products that they can make more profit from or get you to subscribe to. Mericans gotta have the newest greatest conversation piece to keep up with the joneses and all.
> 
> That's why it's hundreds of millions of people out here spending $1000 on phones that have no aux port or micro sd card slots lmao, literally .50 to add at the factory features that havebeen in phones since 2007 that add so much value and life to a product (actually greener too) just sheep consumers long as its shiny, cool, convenient, & promoted every other commercial or as paid for product placement in every tv show, newscast, movie, video game, song, pop up ad.... its Saul Good Man
> 
> ...


How many of you know that they won't even replace a dead cell in the battery that goes to the car itself yes it can be a simple problem as a few dead cells and they will not replace it they say it is not financially feasible for them to set up facilities replace a dead battery cell they would rather sell you a whole new battery pack.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This just in . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I showed you guys these pix's in a different thread.
Still true.









This is an sat pix of the storm. 
The sparks of light is EV's cooking off.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I showed you guys these pix's in a different thread.
> Still true.
> 
> View attachment 680872
> ...


Pleas post a link to the source of the pictures. I would be interested in knowing more.
Or is this just FUD? I know of no technology that can produce images like that.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Zero. None. It is fake news. Also the claimant is not a trained firefighter, he is the State’s Chief Financial Officer.


The wingnuts probably don't know whether shit or wind their watches, now that Mr. Tesla is riding Putin's dick.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

THIS is your car:










THIS is a fleet of Prii mixed well with water.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

When the lithium sheet inside the battery meets water it violently explodes and bursts into a stream of sparks like a cutting torch. Google lithium battery meets water for a good laugh. I can't believe no one researched this before allowing cars to be built using these batteries as a power source. I knew this from high school chemistry class and that was more than 45 years ago. As long as you live in the desert and don't drive in the rain or go through deep puddles you'll be fine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Pleas post a link to the source of the pictures. I would be interested in knowing more.
> Or is this just FUD? I know of no technology that can produce images like that.


The Govt. Can see heat trace of your footprints 15 minutes after you have walked a path.

For $195.00 you can too.

They can see through walls !

They can read license plates from space !

















THEY SEE ALL !









And with 87,000 new I.R.S. AGENTS . . . they will become Proctologists.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> When the lithium sheet inside the battery meets water it violently explodes and bursts into a stream of sparks like a cutting torch. Google lithium battery meets water for a good laugh. I can't believe no one researched this before allowing cars to be built using these batteries as a power source. I knew this from high school chemistry class and that was more than 45 years ago. As long as you live in the desert and don't drive in the rain or go through deep puddles you'll be fine.


I had republished a story here,where a Tesla was involved in a violent wreck. The battery broke apart into Individual cells. Local Govt. Had to send out Hazmat crews & collect the individual cells in metal buckets.
Took days. Only 147 were found.

One cell flew through a window and landed in a recliner that a man happened to be sleeping in .
It INSTANTLY STARTED A FIRE !

The rest of the cells scattered on the road,in ditches & nearby woods.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The Govt. Can see heat trace of your footprints 15 minutes after you have walked a path.
> 
> For $195.00 you can too.
> 
> ...


I still want to see the link for the photos. Just because it is technically possible doesn’t mean it was done.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> THIS is your car:
> View attachment 681002
> 
> 
> ...


That is FUD


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I _AM_ a retired firefighter. I am well trained with thermal imaging systems. We also had manuals for just where to cut through the body of hybrid and electric vehicles to get access to _one_ cable we could cut to completely disconnect the battery without opening any access panels or doors or hood. We had the proper tools to cut live high current high voltage cables. The bang and flash when you do that can be impressive. 
I remember one Prius owner who was livid when after a minor accident his car stayed hot after shutting off the ignition. He was hopping (literally) mad and cussing and swearing at us when they started in on his car with the saw.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I _AM_ a retired firefighter. I am well trained with thermal imaging systems. We also had manuals for just where to cut through the body of hybrid and electric vehicles to get access to _one_ cable we could cut to completely disconnect the battery without opening any access panels or doors or hood. We had the proper tools to cut live high current high voltage cables. The bang and flash when you do that can be impressive.
> I remember one Prius owner who was livid when after a minor accident his car stayed hot after shutting off the ignition. He was hopping (literally) mad and cussing and swearing at us when they started in on his car with the saw.


The batteries IGNATE !
CUT CABLE OR NOT


----------

